# help with Addict R2 information



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Can any Scott experts out there help me? I've done the searches and come up blank. I'm looking for information/opinions on this frameset. Where did it fit in the Scott lineup? Weight? anything?


----------



## slowoldman (May 22, 2007)

I think you mean this info, here is the link and I hope it help
http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/9153/44952/addict_r2


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Great link! The ability to select the various frames to compare them individually by clicking on the menu in the upper left is terrific. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

